# java/eclipse 3.4.2_2 fails to install



## p5ycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I can't seem to get java/eclipse to install. I had it working before, (this was 3.4.2_1) but a little mistake with pkg_cutleaves and *poof*, deinstalled by accident. I've installed a clean ports tree, recompiled the dependencies, no luck.

If anyone can shed some light on this problem it would be much appreciated.

error.txt is > 10k chars, so no inline quote. Sorry about that.


----------



## p5ycho (Feb 13, 2010)

Fixed the problem, removing /usr/local/eclipse solved it.


----------

